# USB PenDrive turned write protected



## aaruni (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys,
              I have a Transcend USB Pendrive (4GB) which has suddenly turned "write-protected". I need some help over here.


----------



## tkin (May 13, 2012)

Try formatting from elevated command prompt.


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (May 13, 2012)

did you use your pendrive on others computers such as office or friends to transfer files recently?if yes,it may be a virus..
try command prompt to format:
open cmd
(if the pendrive is g)
type: format g:
then enter.
this may help.


----------



## aaruni (May 13, 2012)

I cant format. It says input/output error.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

@aaruni: download Transcend formatting utility from official website,that will format well


----------



## aaruni (May 14, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> @aaruni: download Transcend formatting utility from official website,that will format well


better than mac os x disk utility? will try it for sure. does windows installer partition care for write protected disks?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 14, 2012)

aaruni said:


> better than mac os x disk utility? will try it for sure. does windows installer partition care for write protected disks?



my frnd's transcend USB had similar problem of formatting he wrote an email to transcend they replied with download url of their utility 
his problem was solved


----------



## aaruni (May 14, 2012)

hey got my pendrive back using the transcend tool. so, i should say problem solved


----------



## Zangetsu (May 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> hey got my pendrive back using the transcend tool. so, i should say problem solved



glad to hear that 
this will also help others who are facing the same issue in transcend usb


----------



## mrintech (May 15, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> @aaruni: download Transcend formatting utility from official website,that will format well





Zangetsu said:


> my frnd's transcend USB had similar problem of formatting he wrote an email to transcend they replied with download url of their utility
> his problem was solved





aaruni said:


> hey got my pendrive back using the transcend tool. so, i should say problem solved





Zangetsu said:


> glad to hear that
> this will also help others who are facing the same issue in transcend usb


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 15, 2012)

aaruni said:


> hey got my pendrive back using the transcend tool. so, i should say problem solved




very good.


----------

